# Who is the real Scott Greczkowski



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hmm... hey Scott where were you on the night of June the 5th? Salt Lake area maybe? :lol:

http://www.dbstalk.com/images/scott.jpg
http://www.dbstalk.com/images/scottreal.jpg


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow.....does sort of look like Scott.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2002)

So your saying Scott looks like RAGE?


----------

